# Snow Goose Down.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Saw this on another board, Hope no one minds if I post it here. Un-freaking-believable!!
http://www.azgfd.net/photos/details.php?image_id=319


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey, how come AZ can have a state forum, but Utah's got the boot?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They only go western on their wives down there so thats acceptable.... :shock:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

That's to bad mistakes like that happen.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

**** fine specimen.


I've watched guys grease pelican off Utah Lake, I wonder what they thought they were.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

For what that "snow goose" is gonna cost him when the Feds see that picture, he could had bought 3 or 4 guided hunts for the real deal. :lol:


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just joking on 357bob's BRBR post the other day about people who shoot "snow geese". O|* -#&#*!- **O** I wish they'd create some id course you had to pass before you could hunt _any_ waterfowl. And for the record, I don't think it's only new hunters that should have to take it. There's plenty of people who "shoot first, ask what it is later" who've been hunting for years. Mistakes happen - fine, but this is getting retarded (no pun intended).


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

oh my, here we go again!! some kid kills him a prized snow goose, and all you guys can do is rip him a new one! :wink: 
i totally agree with the waterfowl id course. i think it would be cool to see how we all could do.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Those **** seagulls look alot like snow geese too!!!!  

Not that I'd ever shoot one, it's the state bird you know. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oops......

One year on Howard Slough, one cold nothing flying day. Here comes a huge herd of Swans, the flock covered the whole sky !! Nope, I wasn't gonna shoot, it was illegal. The big white birds flew about 12' above our heads, dropped poop and feathers on us. Nope, I didn't shoot cause I didn't have a tag....
Turned out to be a largest flock of snows I'd ever seen.....what a DAHB !! :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*\-\* ...what a shame -)O(-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats just plan out stupied there. You can't make that big of a mistake. COME ON. I can see it on ducks making a mistake every one does it. BUt on a big ass swan thinking it a snow goose. wow. I hope that kind and his dad got cought for that. They got some big balls to post it up on a forum like that. people like that give us a bad name. to sad


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

bird buster said:


> Those **** seagulls look alot like snow geese too!!!!
> 
> Not that I'd ever shoot one, it's the state bird you know. :roll:


We know how you shoot, doubt you could hit a seagull.


----------

